# Chop Shop in Miamitown?



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know a phone number for this place? I dropped a deer off there last week and haven't heard from them. They did a good job for me last year but I lost their number.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres 3 in that area. Give me a landmark and I,ll stop by and see whats up.
I,ll PM ya, my cell#. And then I,ll tell ya' where the best butcher is at within 5 mins of them.  Raider


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Onion said:


> Anyone know a phone number for this place? I dropped a deer off there last week and haven't heard from them. They did a good job for me last year but I lost their number.



353-DEER is the # on there cards.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry, thought I had deleted this post. I found it thanks guys.


----------

